# Technologie et poésie...



## pouppinou (30 Janvier 2020)

Parce que la technologie et parfois la vie, manquent cruellement de poésie.
J'ouvre ce thread comme un recueil poétique, une ode à la fée technologie.

Aussi, tous écrits qui se voudront poétiques par leurs auteurs sont les bienvenus ici, que ce soit sous la forme d'une prose la plus simple, de vers libres ou des plus structurés, du monostiche au douzain, sonnet, pantoum et autres alexandrins à l'hémistiche dressé ou non, pourvu que leur matière s'intéresse à la technologie ou l'ère 2.0.

La plus belle chose que l'Homme puisse apporter à la technologie, c'est bien celui de lui donner une âme et de lui inoculer une part de poésie.


----------



## pouppinou (30 Janvier 2020)

*LA POMME*

_A l'origine, ce n'était qu'une pomme croquée,
Qui depuis s'est répandue en moi.
Devenant mon sang et mon aimée,
Qui depuis est devenue ma foi.

Objet du créateur aux douces créations,
Qui depuis s'est installé comme l'indispensable.
Devenant la mère de toutes mes religions,
Qui depuis s'invite au quotidien à ma table._


----------



## pouppinou (30 Janvier 2020)

*CLAVIER PAPILLON*

_Que de papillons composent mon si beau clavier,
N'attendant de moi qu'un geste pour s'envoler.
Par un battement d'aile des plus léger,
Venir, à ma bien-aimée, d'amour l'écran annoncer._


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2020)

*Un  héros trop binaire*

un zéro un un zero un zéro zéro un zéro un
zéro un zéro zéro un unun zéro un 
...


----------



## pouppinou (21 Février 2020)

*CODE UNIVERSEL*

_Le monde n’est qu’informations codées,_
_La vie n’est que programme mue d’un script,
Dont celui-ci parait intime et privé,
Alors qu’il est open-source au sens strict.

Notre ignorance le rend invisible,
Et certitude, reine de suffisance,
Nous persuade d’un être invincible,_
_D’un bug « amen » sa fatale sentence._


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

Pour les amateurs : Au Quartier latin, offrez-vous du poème au poids


----------



## pouppinou (11 Mars 2020)

*DE L'IMAGINAIRE À LA RÉALITÉ*

_D’image lointaine vaporeuse ou solide,_
_Luminance blanche, grise, rose, orangée,
Minois de gouttelettes à jamais humide,
D’allure aérienne, léger ou chargé.

Nul besoin de chevalier, tel Zéphyr, Mistral,
De ton hérédité, nul gène n’est royal.
Fantôme numérique de dame nature,
Nous te faisons grandir depuis le disque dur.

Nous te faisons maigrir pour un nouveau futur,
Charge nous est donnée de te bonifier.
De notre épique vie, tu te donnes figure,
A jamais l'épicurien de nos données.

Mais à aujourd'hui, de toi, je ne veux plus rien.
De ce beau matin, de moi tu n’auras plus rien.
De ma confiance tu t'es bien amusé.
De ton lointain serveur bogué tu m'as lâché.

A nous se dresse de nouveau le pont-levis.
Pas le moindre souvenir je n'attends de toi.
A tout jamais, l'accès t'est coupé à ma vie.
De mon désespoir tu n'en feras pas ta foi..

Ô, je m'en retourne et m'enquiers de l'orignal,
Dont tu seras à jamais qu'un piètre alias.
Jamais tu ne brilleras auprès des étoiles,
Jamais en toi, les anges iront prendre place.

Nuage, tu n'en as aucune poésie,
Pas même celle qui porterait ta louange.
De toi, je ne garde que tumulte et mépris,
Alors que promesse était faite d'un archange.

Cloud qui m'a trahi, c'est à toi que je le dis !
De celui qui forme mes rêves en son lit,
Tu ne saurais revêtir son plus blanc habit._
_A jamais, par cette prose, je te bannis._


----------



## pouppinou (20 Mars 2021)

*P*_omme originelle qui se voulait multicolore,
*U*nique est aujourd'hui cette toute nouvelle *M1*,
*C*elle du user pommé retournant la trouver au store,
*E*nfin celle-ci serait bien la première à être l'amie d'un petit chien._


----------



## pouppinou (21 Mars 2021)

Si la *PUCE* n’a pas eut de CLAP, alors peut-être que le TIC aura à vos yeux plus de TAC.

*ONOMATOPÉES BINAIRES*

_TIC-TAC fait mon MAC,_
_Non ce n’est pas lui puisqu’il s’est mué en CHUT !
TIC-TAC fait mon MAC,
Mais d’où provient ce son dont mon MAC ne sait même plus jouer le DONG ?!
TIC-TAC fait mon MAC,
L’horloge ? Mais NON ! Elle est « numéri-CHUUUUT ».
TIC-TAC fait mon MAC,
Je deviens fou avec tous ces CLAC-CLAC !
TIC-TAC fait mon MAC,
S’en est trop ! J’arrête là cette prose qui sur le système me TAP !
TIC-TAC ne fait plus mon MAC,_
_Eurêka ! J’ai enfin trouvé, c’était le bruit de mon clavier dont c’était la TAC-TIC._


----------



## pouppinou (24 Avril 2021)

*LA MARQUE DU TEMPS*

_Oh ! Ecran Ecran, dis-moi, suis-je la plus belle ?_
_Vu de mes pixels votre image n'est que laide.
Comment ! Ma beauté n'est-elle pas éternelle !?_
_Que non, pas même sur votre humble écran oled._


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mai 2021)

*L'ÈRE DE L'UNION À L'AIRTAG BAGUE [AirBague]*

_D'union de deux êtres scellée par l'anneau,_
_Du passé les valeurs perdent de leur superbe,
L'avenir du glas des repères ancestraux,
Tintement sourd de l'honneur devenu acerbe.

Le précieux tombe dans l'ère du AirTag,
Le scellement sera consenti à prix d'ondes.
L'obsolescence de la marieuse bague,_
_L'Amour sera tracé et typé James Bond._


----------

